# Big bucks on the bay



## acls (Mar 3, 2009)

I wanted to share a handful of bottles that I noticed are bringing big money on ebay.....

 http://cgi.ebay.com/XXRARE-PRINCESS-Beverages-Bottle-ACL-Picture-Indian-WVa_W0QQitemZ150328606960QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item150328606960&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2|65%3A3|39%3A1|240%3A1318

 http://cgi.ebay.com/RARE-MOBILE-AL-BARQS-MOON-GLO-SODA-BOTTLE-UNUSED-CAP_W0QQitemZ280317793203QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item280317793203&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2|65%3A10|39%3A1|240%3A1318

 http://cgi.ebay.com/BIG-CHIEF-BEVERAGES-ACL-10OZ-SODA-BOTTLE-FULL_W0QQitemZ380107787082QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item380107787082&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2|65%3A3|39%3A1|240%3A1318


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 3, 2009)

I think I might have tossed a few of those back in the dumps over the years.


----------



## bubbas dad (Mar 3, 2009)

i wonder if Barqs19 got the moon glo? thats a brand he was really interested in. it's the 1st bottle from them i've seen for sale.


----------



## morbious_fod (Mar 4, 2009)

I have seen the princess one in person before.


----------



## VA is for Diggers (Mar 4, 2009)

Wow, $$$$, that is why I have been combing the woods in places I used to not even bother looking or digging. I have seen some milks go crazy lately also.


----------



## druggistnut (Mar 12, 2009)

Matt, 
 What do you attribute the high price on the Big Chief to, it being unopened or the location?
 Bill


----------



## acls (Mar 12, 2009)

Bill- This Big Chief went for over a thousand because it is rare and more specifically because it is a rare Big Chief.  Big Chief collectors are hardcore and they will pay the big bucks for the rare ones.

 As for having the original contents that doesn't help or hurt the value on this type of ACL bottle.  I would imagine this one will get emptied out and washed by the buyer.  The only ACL collectors who always want their bottles to be full are the commemorative Coke bottle collectors.


----------



## T D (Mar 12, 2009)

along those same lines, so many people add colored water, cola, and such and recap them, that it is nearly impossible to know for sure if it is real.  Usually if it is real, the cap is rusty and the liquid is gunky, though that is not always the case.  I've bought acls that are listed as all original with the liquid in it, and have requested that they empty them to reduce the shipping amount.  I agree with Matt that unless it is documented, it doesn't help the value with the contents in it.  Some of the white or plain labels do look good displayed with colored water in it...


----------



## BARQS19 (Mar 13, 2009)

Nope, I didn't get it. I don't have the black one either. I have the white one. I'm not on ebay as much as I used to so I forgot to bid. If the seller knew so much about it I'm sure they've heard of me or even knew me. All they had to do was call! Whoever got it got it at a good price.
 BARQS19


----------



## wonkapete (Mar 13, 2009)

Hey Robert...sorry, but that was me.  I was sure you and I would be butting heads over this one.  I needed this one for my Mobile collection and I figured you'd be wanting it for your Barq's collection.  In my 20+ years of collecting Mobile bottles, this is the first one I've ever came across.  I can't believe it went so cheap either.  It's a beauty.


----------



## acls (Mar 23, 2009)

Here are a few more.

 This one should go pretty high:
 http://cgi.ebay.com/OLD-MOUNTAIN-DEW-HILLBILLY-BOTTLE-7-OZ-RARE_W0QQitemZ330316613655QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item330316613655&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2|65%3A10|39%3A1|240%3A1318


 This one already did:
 http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=290303214756


----------



## morbious_fod (Mar 25, 2009)

I certainly hope not. LOL!


----------



## acls (Mar 25, 2009)

Are you bidding on the Dew morbious?


----------



## morbious_fod (Mar 25, 2009)

Yeah. But I seriously doubt that I'm gonna win it.


----------



## TX Big Chief (Mar 26, 2009)

Hi Matt.I just checked out your ACL web page.I like it.There are a lot of bottles 
 there that I would like to have in my collection.You must have a really nice collection.


----------



## morbious_fod (Mar 27, 2009)

Hey ACLs where is that yellow and blue label 12oz Sunflower on your site from?


----------



## acls (Mar 27, 2009)

Thanks James.  I am glad you like it.  I hope to add more to it in the near future, and maybe get it laid out a little better.

 Morbious- The Sunflower bottle is from Wilkes Barre, NC.  Good luck with the Dew.


----------



## acls (Mar 27, 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=160322842114

 Here is one I wish I had in my collection.


----------



## morbious_fod (Mar 28, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  acls
> 
> Thanks James.  I am glad you like it.  I hope to add more to it in the near future, and maybe get it laid out a little better.
> 
> Morbious- The Sunflower bottle is from Wilkes Barre, NC.  Good luck with the Dew.


 
 What year is it? Is there are company name on the back?


----------



## acls (Mar 28, 2009)

I was relying on my memory when I posted the city earlier.  Well, apparently my memory isn't what it  used to be.  The town on the Sunflower is North Wilkesboro.  The date is either 1948 or 1943.  I am leaning towards 1943 but am not 100% sure.  It is a little hard to read.  On the back it states that it is from the Forester Beverage Company.


----------



## morbious_fod (Mar 28, 2009)

Hmmm. All of the original owners of Dr. Pepper of Marion were from North Carolina, one of which was named Forrest. I know Dr. Pepper of Marion is bottling Sunflower in 1939, the year they started; however, I'm wondering which came first the chicken or the egg. Is the Sun Flower Beverages line older than Dr. Pepper of Marion and they bought the brand much like they did with Tip, or was Sun Flower Beverages a locally created product that wound up being used in the bottling plants around West Jefferson where Kyle Vannoy held the Dr. Pepper franchise. North Wilksboro isn't that far away from West Jefferson.

 Ok a quick call out to you North Carolina collectors, or acl collectors in general, who own any variation of Sun Flower Beverages acls. Would you be so kind to post where your particular bottles are from, name of the bottling company, and what the date is on them. Maybe together we can solve the riddle of Sun Flower Beverages.

 I know of them from Marion, VA from 1939 until the late 1960's, there is one from Norton, VA but I don't know the date range, and now this North Wilkesboro from 1943 with a yellow and blue acl. That's all I know about at the moment. Thanks for your help.








 This is my 1939 Sun Flower from Marion, VA


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Mar 28, 2009)

N. Wikesboro. This is one of two known like this. The worst of it is, is that it's not mine.


----------



## Lordbud (Mar 28, 2009)

No idea 1950s-1960s ACL sodas were going for this kind of money, similar to rare colors of the 1850s Gold Rush sodas...interesting.


----------



## acls (Mar 28, 2009)

It's interesting Lordbud.  ACL bottles as a whole are really down.  The nice picture label sodas really are not bringing nearly what they did just a couple of years ago.  Some of them aren't selling at all.  I guess it has to do with the economy.
 However for some reason some truly rare ones have been coming up on the bay lately.  That Princess bottle is one of the 8 known to exist.


----------



## acls (Mar 28, 2009)

Pat-I sent you an e-mail earier his week about my Sunflower bottle.  Shoot me an e-mail and let me know if you got it.


----------



## morbious_fod (Mar 29, 2009)

Wow I haven't seen that one before. Any idea of what the date is on the Yellow and Brown one OsiaBoyce?


----------



## TX Big Chief (Mar 29, 2009)

This is the only Sunflower bottle I have.
 Liberty Glass Works  1957     (5LGW7)  Marion ,VA
 Correction:  Laurens Glass Works


----------



## morbious_fod (Mar 29, 2009)

A 1957 Sunflower from Marion with the blue and white acl, I hadn't run into that one before. That puts the change over to the Yellow sunflower girl bottle to the latter part of 57 or 58. Thanks TX.


----------



## T D (Mar 29, 2009)

Sorry...FUN IN THE SUN

 part of my collection...

 in blue and white...


----------



## T D (Mar 29, 2009)

In white, green and white...


----------



## T D (Mar 29, 2009)

red and white...


----------



## T D (Mar 29, 2009)

different Sun Rises...


----------



## T D (Mar 29, 2009)

others...

 Most are common

 The Sun Spot was the very first bottle that I actually paid for back in the late 70's.  I paid $1.50 for it and couldn't believe I paid that much for it.  I've always loved "Sun" bottles...


----------



## TX Big Chief (Mar 30, 2009)

I just remembered that i do have one of those dancing Sunflower bottles
 from Marion,VA.I dug it out and it has a date of 1974 so its not going to help
 pinpoint when that version began.


----------



## morbious_fod (Mar 30, 2009)

You actually have one from 1974? Actually that helps out quite a bit, I thought they stopped producing the brand in the 1960's, so it helps narrow down then the brand ended.

 Those are some nice bottles TD. What is the date, bottling company, and town on that Sun Flower?


----------



## T D (Mar 30, 2009)

It was hard to read, but I think it was '52 Marion...


----------



## T D (Mar 30, 2009)

read all the question, Tom...Owens-Ill.


----------



## TX Big Chief (Mar 30, 2009)

Actually Morbious you are correct.The dancing Sunflower bottle is dated
 1964  (L64).I guess I got it mixed up with the mold number which is 1074.


----------



## beendiggin (Mar 30, 2009)

> red and white...


 
 Hey, Tom
 I have this acl. Is it anything you're interested in?  Condition isn't perfect and I really don't know a thing about value with acls.   Any idea on it's value or desireability?


----------



## T D (Mar 30, 2009)

Hey Paul, thanks for the post, I've got a Sun Spot box up somewhere.  It is a fairly common acl but pretty cool anyway.  Just today on ebay there were several "sun" acls listed by a California seller that are pretty rare.  Are you here on the forum and know that there is a potential bidder from Georgia?[8D]


----------



## beendiggin (Mar 30, 2009)

> Are you here on the forum and know that there is a potential bidder from Georgia?


 
 Hi, Tom,
 I'm always on the forum, what do you mean about a bidder from GA.?


----------



## morbious_fod (Mar 31, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  TX Big Chief
> 
> Actually Morbious you are correct.The dancing Sunflower bottle is dated
> 1964  (L64).I guess I got it mixed up with the mold number which is 1074.


 
 It happens. The newest one I have seen so far was a 1966, this is partly why I assume they stopped producing the brand by the late 60's, there could be newer ones, I just haven't seen them. There is still a chance that there could be a seventies version as well; however, not too far into it because the two candidates for who produced the brand during the latter days, Marion Bottling Company and Dr. Pepper of Marion went through some changes during that period. Dr. Pepper was bought out by Marion Bottling Works in the early 1970's and Marion bottling Company themselves stopped producing their Blue Ridge Beverages line due to the expense of having a custom bottle made for them around the same period.


----------



## T D (Mar 31, 2009)

Hey Paul, I re-read that post late last night, and realized it didn't make much sense.  What I was trying to say was, I wonder if the seller from California was also a member here and saw this thread and decided to list the bottles knowing that a Ga bidder (me) would be interested.  That's a stretch...


----------



## beendiggin (Mar 31, 2009)

Thanks for explaining that, Tom.   I often wonder how much of what we write online is either taken the wrong way or misunderstood because of the way it's written.  Thanks again.


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Mar 31, 2009)

Joe it was a 47 or 9 if I remember correctly.


----------



## morbious_fod (Mar 31, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  OsiaBoyce
> 
> Joe it was a 47 or 9 if I remember correctly.


 
 Hmmm, right around the period when the Tip Bottling Company was listed on the bottles from Marion. I wonder if North Wilkesboro is a franchise for Tip? I know that the Norton bottle says Tip Bottling Company on it. I'd love to get my hands on one of those brown and yellow ones, or the yellow and blue for that matter, the blue and white just gets a bit boring.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 1, 2009)

I have to ask this question because I know it's april fools but I am confused.  

 I posted some bottles here for an idea of what they might be worth.  I have no idea about this stuff but am learning.  So the bottles that appeared common I have been putting on ebay.  One amber coke went for about $30.  made my day!!!!  Then I put on the cartersville, Ga coke bottle which I thought was common, I even looked it up in Bill Porters book.  It's on ebay now and it's up to $130!!!!!![8|]  

 What am I missing?  Could this be a joke?  I had figured it would sell for $10-$20 max.  I am worried I am missing something.  Thanks for any explanation.  

 Margaret


----------



## morbious_fod (Apr 2, 2009)

This goes back to the old saying that something is worth only what someone is willing to pay for it. Sometimes you put the right situation with the right buyer in the right mood or state of desperation and that particular item will sell for much more while another just isn't that sought after at the moment or the right buyer didn't notice it. I've gotten some interesting buys on fairly rare items due to this and also have spent stupid money on something that is fairly common due to sure desperation or lack of knowledge about the items commonality.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 2, 2009)

Thank you, I guess that explains it.  I was more worried that this was some kind of joke but the buyer  paid right away.   I've been guilty of buying an over priced item from time to time too[], but this just blew me away.  Don't get me wrong, lol, I'm thrilled,  I thought maybe "April Fool" or something.  That will teach me to assume anything.  

 It sure was fun[]

 Margaret


----------



## acls (Apr 6, 2009)

What the heck, here is one more:

 http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=270366388520

 I haven't seen this version before and I like it.


----------



## TX Big Chief (Apr 6, 2009)

Here is another one that will go for big bucks.Wish I had big bucks.

1940s BIG CHIEF AZ Quart ACL Soda Bottle 9+/Near Mint - eBay (item 360144462261 end time Apr-13-09 17:49:29 PDT)


----------



## T D (Apr 6, 2009)

That Big Chief is a great looking bottle, but the Pioneer is drop dead gorgous!  Both outta me league...


----------

